# Neu: Natursteig Sieg - wer hat ihn mit dem Bike getestet?



## Marc B (14. April 2011)

Hi Leute,

ich habe jetzt mehrere Artikel über den neuen Natursteig Sieg gelesen und würde ihn vllt. gerne mal als Bike-Tour bewältigen.

Hat das jemand von euch schon probiert? Was haltet ihr von der Route?

_Hier die Infos_:

*http://www.siegtal.com/index.php?id=56

http://www.rhein-sieg-anzeiger.ksta.de/html/seiten/1279878610987/*







Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Montana (14. April 2011)

Marc B schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> ich habe jetzt mehrere Artikel über den neuen Natursteig Sieg gelesen und würde ihn vllt. gerne mal als Bike-Tour bewältigen.
> 
> ...




Wir teilweise. Gruß Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bibi1952 (15. April 2011)

Habe mir vorgenommen, den Steig am Vatertag (03.06.2011) von Siegburg nach Windeck zu befahren, dann mit der Bahn zurück.

VG
Werner


----------



## Marc B (15. April 2011)

@Guido: Von wo bis wo?  Man kann ja immer mit der Bahn zurück, da werde ich mal schauen, wie viele Kilometer ich an einem Tag fahre.


----------



## Montana (15. April 2011)

Marc B schrieb:


> @Guido: Von wo bis wo?  Man kann ja immer mit der Bahn zurück, da werde ich mal schauen, wie viele Kilometer ich an einem Tag fahre.



Die Siegburger Ecke. Dort fehlten aber noch ein Menge Schilder. Man musste raten wie es weitergeht. Im weiteren Verlauf sollen ja einige Strecken noch mal geändert werden. Das Ganze scheint noch nicht ganz fertig zu sein, die bereits vorhandenen GPS tracks im Netz sind m.M. nach eher _Wegprognosen_.


----------



## tomack (15. April 2011)

Hi Marc,
war letztes vorletztes Wochenende in der Gegend um Herchen auf dem Weg unterwegs. Sehr spaßige Trails und gut zu finden. Highlights sind der Teil von Herchen bis Stromberg auf dem 'K' und auf der anderen Seite der Sieg der 'H' zum Heilbrunnen (Wasser ist trinkbar).
Gruß Tom


----------



## Marc B (17. April 2011)

Hi Tom,

danke für die Infos!  Ich bin während meines Studiums häufig mit der Bahn durch das Siegtal gefahren und habe mir dabei gedacht, dass man diese Route bestimmt auch gut mit dem Bike bewältigen kann. Deshalb freue ich mich über den Natursteig!

Viele Grüße,
Marc


----------



## Enrgy (19. April 2011)

Um Herchen war ich letzten Herbst auch mal, man sollte die Strecke siegabwärts bzw. entgegen dem Uhrzeigersinn fahren. Siegaufwärts sind an dem Steilhang um Herchen einige Rampen zu bewältigen und auch der Trail an der Heilquelle geht abwärts bedeutend flowiger.
Ich hatte mir einen Track aus nem GPS Portal gezogen und durfte mich erstmal die Rampen hochquälen bzw schieben. Da die Runde nur 25km lang war, bin ich das ganze gleich nochmal rückwärts gefahren und hatte da deutlich mehr Spaß im Trail als vorher.
Also von der Heilquelle abwärts nach Herchen und dann siegabwärts an dem Hang entlang


----------



## Splash (19. April 2011)

Kann man es denn aus Bike-Sicht generell so sehen, dass man die Strecke aus Windeck in Richtung Siegburg fahren sollte anders rum oder ist das "nur" im Bereich Herchen so?


----------



## Nikolaus89 (19. April 2011)

Ich kann Enrgy nur zustimmen was die Trails um Herchen rum angeht. Imoment liegen aber auf den Höhenpfad noch ein paar Bäume quer die man aber gut übersteigen kann.


----------



## -Ines- (19. April 2011)

Man könnte das ja mal antesten 

(Ups, falscher Account)

Gruß Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckylocke (20. April 2011)

Es gab übrigens schon länger einen südlichen und einen nördlichen Siegwanderweg, die allerdings bis zur Quelle


----------



## Stefan_SIT (20. April 2011)

luckylocke schrieb:


> Es gab übrigens schon länger einen südlichen und einen nördlichen Siegwanderweg, die allerdings bis zur Quelle


Wenn ich mir Höhenprofil und Beschreibung ("Trittsicherheit erforderlich") auf der Webseite so anschaue, scheint das durchaus eine Herausforderung mit dem Bike zu sein.
Wie war/ist denn der nördliche bzw. südliche Siegwanderweg im Vergleich? Kannst du dazu was sagen?

Ride On!
Stefan

BTW: wie geht's dir eigentlich - so im "Nachklang" des SpringBreak?


----------



## on any sunday (20. April 2011)

Ich schätze er meint die beiden Sieghöhenwege, da kann ich mich nicht an Stellen erinnern, die Trittsicherheit erforderten, jedenfalls nicht zu Fuß. Sind beide auch empfehlenswert, ein paar feine Trails und als Tagestour sehr sportlich. Falls urplötzlich die Kondition weg ist, ist die Siegtalbahn dein Freund. Bin auch immer nur bis Hennef gefahren, danach verflacht die Tour etwas. Und der Rhein ist mir nicht ganz unbekannt.


----------



## Stefan_SIT (20. April 2011)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Ich schätze er meint die beiden Sieghöhenwege, da kann ich mich nicht an Stellen erinnern, die Trittsicherheit erforderten, jedenfalls nicht zu Fuß. Sind beide auch empfehlenswert, ein paar feine Trails und als Tagestour sehr sportlich. Falls urplötzlich die Kondition weg ist, ist die Siegtalbahn dein Freund. Bin auch immer nur bis Hennef gefahren, danach verflacht die Tour etwas. Und der Rhein ist mir nicht ganz unbekannt.


Ups - Missverständnis! "Trittsicherheit" wird auf einer der beschriebenen Etappen vom Natursteig Sieg gefordert. Ich glaube, Etappe 7? Wo startest du da zu den Sieghöhenwegen? Windeck? Und - was sagt der Höhenmeterzähler zur sportlichen Herausforderung? 

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## on any sunday (20. April 2011)

Nö, war kein Mißverständnis, war der Vergleich mit den Höhenwegen. GPS Daten sind bei mir irgendwo auf der alten Windowsdose. Sollten aber jeweils mit Start in Siegen ca. 120 km und zwischen 2100 und 2500 Hm sein. Hier gibt es den nördlichen Höhenweg. Muss weg, die östliche Ostertour mit dem Moped will noch geplant werden. 

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Stefan_SIT (21. April 2011)

Thx und viel Spaß auffem Mopped ...

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckylocke (21. April 2011)

Hi Stefan,
trailmäßig gesehen gibt es auf den Sieghöhenwegen wenige Highlights (wenigstens in den Bereichen, die ich bisher gefahren bin, Rhein bis Herchen). Okay, in der Stadt Blankenberg gibt es in Richtung Eitorf einen netten Teil, den auch schon Manuel Andrack? in seinem Wanderführer empfohlen hat. Sportlich sind beide Wege, es wird kein Tal ausgelassen. 
An der Quelle waren wir ja gemeinsam.
Frohe Ostern 
Gernot


----------



## Stefan_SIT (22. April 2011)

luckylocke schrieb:


> ...
> *An der Quelle waren wir ja gemeinsam*.
> Frohe Ostern
> Gernot


Richtig! 2009 im Rahmen der Siegerländer Quellentour, oder? Hatte ich gar nicht mehr auf dem Radar. 

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Giom (30. April 2011)

also ich habe eben die Etappen 5, 4, 3, 2, und 1 ausprobiert. Allerdings war mir Bahn fahren bei dem Wetter zu schade; auf Auto hatte ich auch keine Lust, also von Bonn los auf dem Rad, nach Hennef an der Sieg entlang, dann links ins Bröltal abgebogen, kurz darauf auf die Römerstraße zur Nutscheid bis zum kleinen Wäldchen, von da runter auf Dattenfeld, dann wieder hoch an Hoppengarten vorbei um hinter dem Höhenberg den Track der Etappe 5 wieder zu finden, und von da alle tracks bis Sieburg nachgefahren.






Die tracks aus dem Internet sind gut; ich habe mich nuch 1-2 mal wegen Unaufmerksamkeit verfahren. Die Etappen 1 bis 5 sind in beiden Richtungen gut befahrbar; nur an 2-3 Stellen müßte ich auf maximal 10m schieben. Zur Drachenschanze bin ich allerdings einen anderen weg hochgefahren.

Ich hatte mir für ein Wanderweg wesentlich mehr trails vorgestellt. Es sind zwar ein paar netten dabei, aber recht wenige.

Die Höhenmetterangaben auf der offiziellen Seite halte ich für etwas hoch: Auf der Nutscheid hatte ich schon  40km und 370 hm und zum Schluß waren es 123km und 2103hm. Ich bin zwar die Etappe 5 angfangs anders gefahren, aber laut flyer ist es eigentlich für die Etappen 1-5 (ohne Nutscheid) über 2200hm.
Das ist Betrug

Bis Merten habe ich sehr wenige Wanderer getroffen, ab Merten waren es schon einige (wir haben samstag; wie es Sonntags ist kann ich nicht sagen.

Zum Schluß: eine schöne Späzierfahrt

Gruß
Guillaume


----------



## Marc B (1. Mai 2011)

Danke für den Erfahrungsbericht


----------



## Dede21 (1. Mai 2011)

Ich bin heute auf Etappe 2,3 und 4 unterwegs gewesen. Und es war die Hölle los. Teils große Wandergruppen und viele Familien. Ich kam mir fast vor wie im 7GB auf dem Rheinsteig.
Aber zum Glück waren alle entspannt und freundlich


----------



## s-geronimo (2. Mai 2011)

Dede21 schrieb:


> Ich bin heute auf Etappe 2,3 und 4 unterwegs gewesen. Und es war die Hölle los. Teils große Wandergruppen und viele Familien.......



Ist dort Sonntags immer so viel los oder lag es am 01. Mai?


----------



## Dede21 (2. Mai 2011)

Ich vermute es lag am 1.Mai. Wobei wahrscheinlich sonntags immer mit dem größten Wandereraufkommen zu rechnen ist.


----------



## HorstSt (11. Mai 2011)

Ich wohne 500m Luftlinie vom Startpunkt in Siegburg entfernt und kenne die Ecke seit meiner Kindheit.
So sehr ich mich auch über den Siegsteig freue - bei 2,4 Mio. EUR Gesamtbudget wundere ich mich doch, wie halbherzig zumindest der Abschnitt 1 behandelt wird. Außer ein paar Schildern wurde hier gar nichts (!) gemacht.
Es geht damit los, dass es für Ortsunkundige schwierig ist, den Einstiegspunkt zu finden. Es gibt im Stadtgebiet keine Markierungen. Ich habe inzwischen schon einigen "Verirrten" den Weg weisen dürfen.
Den Ausgangspunkt "ziert" eine seit Jahren vor sich hin verfallende Schutzhütte, deren Reste gelegentlich zum Feuermachen weiter geplündert werden. Ein beschämendes Entrée.
"Möblierung" der Natur, darüber kann man sicher streiten, aber entweder richtig oder gar nicht.
Ein Hinweis auf die Aussichtsplattform auf dem Riemberg fehlt völlig. Gut so, denn diese verfällt seit Jahren, ist gesperrt und befindet sich inzwischen in ebenfalls blamablem Zustand.
Das Gebiet Kaldauer / Lohmarer Wald ist - vor allem, was die Wegweiser usw. angeht - heute in schlechtem Zustand. Es entsteht der Eindruck, dass hier seit den 80er Jahren nichts mehr gemacht wurde - trotz des mit viel Getöse eröffneten Siegsteigs.
Unweit der Kaldauer Grube steht seit Jahrzehnten eine Bank, weil es dort eine Energietrasse gibt, durch die tolle Fernsicht besteht. Diese ist inzwischen zugewachsen. Ein Freischneiden wäre in einer Stunde erledigt.
Einkehr? Naja, die am Wege liegenden Lokale scheinen noch unzureichend eingebunden. Das ist aber für mich ein wichtiger Aspekt auf Touren.
Merke: Auf der Etappe 1 zeigt sich so viel Lieblosigkeit, dass ich hoffe, dass es ab Etappe 2 besser ist.

Ich bin viel in dem Gebiet unterwegs - mit MTB und zu Fuß - und es gibt da viel zu entdecken. Für den Steig, wie er offiziell ausgewiesen ist, ist mir die Variante "per Pedes" lieber: Es ist viel Waldautobahn und Asphalt dabei. Fahrtechnisch etwas anspruchsvoller wird es nur zwischen Seligenthal und Weingartsgasse.
Ja, es ist mein "Revier", es ist schön, ich liebe es. Aber das hat mit dem neuen Siegsteig nix zu tun.

Teilweise unprofessionell ist leider auch die Umsetzung des Projektes Siegsteig im Web. Die Wanderkarten sind in der Bildschirmauflösung nicht brauchbar, die Seite insgesamt nicht gerade übersichtlich.

Schade, denn die Sache hat so viel Potential für die Region.

Horst


----------



## s-geronimo (11. Mai 2011)

Wir werden demnächst die Strecke von Windeck bis Eitorf (Etappen 11-6) fahren.
Aus der Erfahrung aus "meinem" Revier weiß ich das die Strecken abseits der Haupt-Wanderwege meist interessanter sind als die ausgezeichneten Wege.
Wie sieht es da bei den o.g. Etappen aus? Gibt es Empfehlungen zu schöneren Streckenabschnitten?


----------



## Marc B (12. Mai 2011)

Für mich wäre das halt eine Art Sightseeing-Tour, da sind mir die Wege bezüglich des technischen Anspruches eigentlich egal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xexano (14. Mai 2011)

Der Windecker Part (Etappe 7 + tlw. 6) ist direkt vor meiner Heimats-HaustÃ¼r. Hier wurde im Prinzip ein paar schon existierende Wanderwege/Trails einfach nur markiert. Frage mich, wo die "2,4 Mio. â¬" hingeflossen sind. Mit dem Budget hÃ¤tte ich hier sicherlich einen konkurrenzfÃ¤higen Bikepark hinbasteln kÃ¶nnen. 

Also... die Windecker Ecke kann ich euch nur abraten... denn schlieÃlich wollen wir die Trails alleine geniessen... 

Man findet halt Forst-/Waldstrasse, bissl Trails/Wanderwege und bissl Sieg-Weg. Um die Strecken richtig zu geniessen muss man sich schon a bissl auskennen, denn der direkte Verlauf des Natursteigs ist flow-untauglich. WÃ¼rde man den direkten Weg stur verfolgen, wÃ¼rde man an den schÃ¶nen Stellen meistens raufschieben, nur um an langweilligen Stellen abzufahren. Ãbrigens: An der schwierigsten Stelle muss man an einer steilen Strecke sein Hinterrad wegen Zickzacklinien perfekt zigmal versetzen kÃ¶nnen. Dieser Weg wurde da extra fÃ¼r die Wanderer hingepflanzt. Ist aber grÃ¶Ãtenteils fahrbar. 

Ciao

P.S.: Offensichtlich sind hier in Windeck noch a paar "Freerider" unterwegs (ist an einigen Stellen nicht zu Ã¼bersehen). Bitte mal bei mir melden!

P.P.S.: Wenn ihr wollt, kann ich mit euch die interessanten Stellen meines Reviers abfahren. Fahre meistens am spÃ¤ten Nachmittag/Abends. Bei Interesse einfach PN.


----------



## HorstSt (14. Mai 2011)

Die Markierungen, die zum Einstiegspunkt der 1. Etappe führen, sind inzwischen angebracht. Der Weg verläuft an meinem Haus vorbei.
Damit wäre dieser Kritikpunkt abgestellt.
Die Markierungen sind ausreichend, gut sichtbar - leider schludrig angebracht. Ein Ästhet war da nicht am Werk. Ja, das ist irgendwie spießig, aber wenn der Natursteig auch "Schönheit" zeigen soll, auch schon auf dem Weg dahin, dann kann man ja mit der Beschilderung anfangen - sorry, Berufskrankheit.


----------



## s-geronimo (22. Mai 2011)

wir sind heute auf dem Natursteig das Teilstück Schladern/Stromberg gefahren.
Die Schleife Stromberg/Eitorf haben wir wegen dem Wetter (Gewitter) ausgelassen.

Zur Strecke : hauptsächlich Trails; kaum Wald-Autobahn. Macht Spaß

Ich könnte jetzt hier einiges schreiben zum Thema GPS Daten und Beschilderung der Strecke; das lasse ich jetzt mal (ärger mich noch zu viel darüber)
Nur soviel dazu : Beschilderung = Note 6- mit Sternchen.


----------



## Marc B (23. Mai 2011)

Hm, ob ich dann da ohne viel Karte lesen fahren kann, wenn die Schilder so schlecht sind.


----------



## Splash (23. Mai 2011)

Also bei GPSies hätte ich den folgenden Track gefunden:
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=tatqxriqbqtsccaf&referrer=trackList

Ich wollte diesen andersrum mal antesten wollen, kann da evtl jemand etwas zu der Qualität sagen oder ist da auch Verfahrgarantie angesagt?


----------



## Enrgy (23. Mai 2011)

Splash schrieb:


> Ich wollte diesen andersrum mal antesten...



Also die Schleife um Herchen ist in der vorliegenden Fahrtrichtung definitiv die bessere Variante!!! Ich hab ja beide Richtungen der Trails um Herchen letzten Herbst probiert und so wie in GPSIES ist es einwandfrei besser. 
Klar, das ist nur ein kleiner Teil der Gesamtstrecke, aber wenn ich Trails überwiegend bergauf fahre und dann WAB bergab, sorgt das nicht für Hochgenuss


----------



## Splash (23. Mai 2011)

Um dann eine Tour draus machen - wenn ich den Streckenabschnitt zwischen Eitorf und Windeck betrachte. Sollte man den aus Richtung Trailgenuss abwärts Eitorf -> Windeck fahren oder Windeck -> Eitorf? Oder sollte man gar noch anders unterteilen?


----------



## Enrgy (23. Mai 2011)

Da kann ich dir leider nicht weiterhelfen. ich bin damals von kuchhausen rüber nach herchen und zurück, das war nix. dann das gleiche sofort nochmal rückwärts und es ging mir schon besser. alle anderen gebiete drumherum kenne ich nicht, da müssen andere ran


----------



## s-geronimo (23. Mai 2011)

Marc B schrieb:


> Hm, ob ich dann da ohne viel Karte lesen fahren kann, wenn die Schilder so schlecht sind.



Die GPS Daten sind auch nicht ganz korrekt.
Wir sind zwangsweise den blauen Track gefahren (siehe Anhang) da der (weiße) Weg links rüber gar nicht vorhanden war. Der (blaue) Weg war dann tatsächlich irgendwann wieder beschildert; so haben wir aber die komplette Schleife ausgelassen.
Das ist uns später noch einmal passiert.



Splash schrieb:


> Um dann eine Tour draus machen - wenn ich den Streckenabschnitt zwischen Eitorf und Windeck betrachte. Sollte man den aus Richtung Trailgenuss abwärts Eitorf -> Windeck fahren oder Windeck -> Eitorf? Oder sollte man gar noch anders unterteilen?



Ich kann die Strecke Windeck-Stromberg empfehlen. Viele geile Trails bergab; natürlich auch ein paar schöne von der anderen Seite die man dann leider uphill nehmen muß.....
Von Stromberg nach Eitorf mussten wir ja leider ausfallen lassen (aber abgesehen davon gab es nach Stromberg auch mal wieder Probleme mit nicht vorhandener Beschilderung); kann ich also nichts zu sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (25. Mai 2011)

Hm hm, vielleicht brauche ich einen Guide, der sich auskennt


----------



## Dede21 (25. Mai 2011)

Also bis Eitorf kenn ich mich aus und bin ihn fast komplett gefahren.
Wenn sich für die anderen Teile auch noch jemand findet kann man doch mal eine schöne Tour fahren


----------



## Lipoly (25. Mai 2011)

Von Siegburg bis Eitorf bin ich letzte Woche das ganze mal mit meinem Bruder abgefahren.... War OK, nur teilweise war wie oben schon beschrieben der "Plakatierer" der Schilder betrunken glaube ich, zwischen Oberauel und Merten ist zB ein Baum auf dem das eine Schild nach links vorschreibt, 10cm weiter rechts hängt das Schild was vorschreibt nach links zu fahren. Bin vorschriftsmäßig gegen den Baum gefahren

Nein mal im Ernst, hab alles ohne GPS gefunden, lag aber auch zT daran das ich den Weg kannte!


LG


----------



## Crissi73 (2. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen, 
heute war es nun soweit und der Siegsteig sollte unter die Stollen genommen werden. Mit dem Zug nach Windeck Schladern und dann los auf dem "real" Siegsteig. Ich habe viel gelesen und mir nicht allzuviel Gedanken über die Strecke gemacht, wer heute hier schreibt "nicht mehr als 10m gelaufen" ist sicherlich vieles gefahren aber nicht den "Steig"!!! Er ist wunderschön, perfekt ausgeschildert und für ambitionierte Biker auch an einem Tag zu schaffen. Wir haben die Wanderroute 5&4 unter die Stollen genommen und nach ca 30km 800hm auf der Uhr gehabt inkl. diverser Schiebepassagen. Damit hier kein falscher Eindruck entsteht, wir sind nicht unfit aber dieser Steig will mit einigen Körnern bezahlt werden. Ich freue mich auf die Fortsetzung und verneige mich vor den "ich fahre den Steig mit 10m absteigen"


----------



## Marc B (6. Juni 2011)

Mir wurde am WE erzählt, dass dort viele Baumstämmen querliegen würden, sodass der Flow fehlt. Wie beurteilt ihr das?


----------



## MTB-Nutscheid (21. Juli 2012)

Ich kenne mich inzwischen ganz gut aus in der Gegend um Dattenfeld und Herchen. Es gibt ein paar sehr schöne Trails, die sich wunderbar miteinander kombinieren lassen. Teilweise gehören diese zum Natursteig Sieg. Ich empfehle die Wanderkarte "Natursteig Sieg" anzuschaffen (ISBN 978-3-89920-712-5). Habe aber auch einige Ausfahrten benötigt bis ich alles mit Spassfaktor kombinieren konnte. Highlight ist sicherlich der in BIKE als "Supertrail Nr. 4" beschriebene Heilbrunnenweg Trail, der bis runter zum Bodelschwing-Gymnasium führt. Ein paar Ecken weiter geht's dann in den Philosophenweg. Werde mir morgen den K vornehmen und Ringwallanlagen ansehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (25. Januar 2014)

Dieses Projekt ist 2014 besonders aktuell für mich - gibt es neue Erfahrungsberichte aus 2013, vor allem wegen der Beschilderung?


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (25. Januar 2014)

Ich bin dort jetzt dreimal eine Tour mitgefahren. Den Siegsteig findet man... genug Schilder. Um es ganz einfach zu haben gibt es ausgeschilderte Wege vom z.b. dem Bahnhof in Dattenfeld.

Und so schwer ist das ganze nicht. Vor 14 Jahren hab ich kurzfristig dort in der näheren Umgebung gewohnt. Bei den letzten Touren dort hatte ich Dejavu Erlebnisse dort... so unmöglich da was gescheites zufällig zu finden ist es nicht.

Wusste gar nicht, dass der heilbrunnentrail in der Bike war *lol* fäddes grinsen jedenfalls beim Anblick bekommen. 

Gesendet von meinem MB526 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ferkelmann (6. Februar 2014)

Liest sich zunehmend interessanter. Ich kenne mich in der Region allerdings nur wenig aus.
Marc: Wenn Du ein Tour in Angriff nimmst, gib mal PN aumen:


----------



## Marc B (8. Februar 2014)

Probieren geht über Studieren  Melde mich dann vorher!


----------



## HorstSt (6. März 2014)

Was die Beschilderung angeht, so hat sich da einiges getan. Inzwischen habe ich mich da, wo ich unterwegs war (überwiegend zwischen Siegburg und Eitorf), gut zurecht gefunden - und das nicht, weil ich von hier stamme, denn es gibt da immer wieder interessante Schlenker, die auch etwas Ortskundige überraschen.
Was für eine Reise an die Sieg spricht: Nicht nur der Natursteig selbst, sondern auch die inzwischen angelegten Themenwege sind interessant. Und außerdem ist immer noch der Siegtalradweg in der Nähe, wenn es einmal doch zu viel wird. Also werden auch Anfänger und Familien immer irgendwas zum Fahren finden.
Horst


----------

